# Friday night gheenoe happy hour



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i see your tapping the top secret honey holes again [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] what the heck is lancaster ? :-?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

chaw, just a pinch tween yer cheek and gum


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> chaw, just a pinch tween yer cheek and gum


got cha , had a feeling it was chew he was talkin' bout


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

The chew is a bad habit - pretty much reserved to when I'm fishing or working in the yard.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i can think of a few bad habits that are far worse than an occasional wad of chew stuff inbetween your jaw bone and lower lip. a mans gotta live ya know


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice fish Mike. I'm going to try tonight and see what happens.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

That's a part of town I don't fish much, but it looks like it was good to you.


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

> That's a part of town I don't fish much, but it looks like it was good to you.


People kind of overlook the creeks in that area but they are fishy and are away from the jet skies and tubers.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

well i'm happy to know that i'm not the only one letting a perfectly good saturady go to waste by NOT being on the water ;D, i hope to change that come tomorrow


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

> Nice fish Mike. I'm going to try tonight and see what happens.


Hope you gettum good.


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

> well i'm happy to know that i'm not the only one letting a perfectly good saturady go to waste by NOT being on the water  ;D, i hope to change  that come tomorrow


I think I'm heading to St. Auggie tomorrow morning. Might look for a tarpon early then get a red or flounder later.


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

Those are some nice reds. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

> Those are some nice reds. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


Thanks.....That 28" put up quite a ruckus.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Good job man! I was wondering how the ICW between Atlantic and JTB was for fishing. Sounds like my kind of fishing, minus the three reds.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Good catchin'!

Put me on some reds like those and you can name your drink and chew of choice and I'll buy.


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

> Good catchin'!
> 
> Put me on some reds like those and you can name your drink and chew of choice and I'll buy.


Next time your up this way let me know and we will catch a few.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Will do!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Great looking reds, congrats!


----------

